

Gallery of Processor Cache effects - xtacy
http://igoro.com/archive/gallery-of-processor-cache-effects/

======
cypriss
This type of programming is incredibly useful when writing efficient code in
low level languages (eg, linear algebra in C). When writing Ruby web apps,
though, I haven't found a need yet to think about cache lines or
associativity.

